# Trimming technique?



## Lemmongrass (Jan 7, 2009)

So i have a simple question here id like your experienced advice on. i often see nice budlettes that have short bits of the leaves in them still, just trimmed flush to the bud.

but i also see some fine nugs with zero leaves. now these leaves are small enough that they often seem to have crystal deposits on them, and therefore worth smoking and leaving in the nugget.

so my question, if you trim the leaves all the way down does it involve bending the bud up and harming the trics, therefore its actually better to leave the small trimmed leaves intact. OR, that the small leaves are just from lazy trimmers/auto-sheering down the outside of the bud? 

Also, when is best to remove leaves for the best product? before or after curing.(i mean small inter bud leaves)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 7, 2009)

Trim everything before curing.

If the small leaves have lots of Trich on, I leave them on the bud, its the Trich your after, not something that looks pretty but has had its Triches cut off


----------



## smokingjoe (Jan 7, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> So i have a simple question here id like your experienced advice on. i often see nice budlettes that have short bits of the leaves in them still, just trimmed flush to the bud.
> 
> but i also see some fine nugs with zero leaves. now these leaves are small enough that they often seem to have crystal deposits on them, and therefore worth smoking and leaving in the nugget.
> 
> ...


 
Let me tell you a little tale.

I onced helped a buddy trim up just over a pound of dried manicured bud.

We naturally trimmed off the larger fan leaves. 

Fortunately we were hacking into very dense beds about as round as a small fuji apple, but it was still covered in trich laden kief.

We wound up with about an ounce.

After nearly having to surgicaly remove the resin, we baked the result into some double chop chip chocolate mud cake glazed muffins.

They were narcotic; there is no other description; I've never been so stoned in my life.

We only ever trimmed pre-cured.  IMO you would lose too many trichs doing so dry.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 7, 2009)

i trim just close enough to keep from disturbing the buds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

and if it has little chrystals like you say..I leave all leaf matter that contains THC..the rest gets chucked:bolt::bong:


----------



## Berttieboo (Jan 7, 2009)

I trim all leaf that doesnt have trics on and on the smaller leafs with trics just the tips


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 7, 2009)

alright thanks guys, seems a consensus has been met. i just wasn't sure if there were small leaves in good buds to save the trics or cause of laziness.


----------



## smokingjoe (Jan 9, 2009)

It's a mission to chop em back/off just smoke that ****


----------

